# Anyone using an 11 blade reel on Bermuda at 1/2" or higher?



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Just curious if anyone has an 11 blade greens mower that they use to cut at or above 1/2" and if the quality of cut is still there?

I'm discovering these mowers are designed to go much lower and anything above 1/2" is said to miss a lot of grass even though brackets are available to raise the HOC.

I'm wondering if my 7 blade Tru Cut would perform just as well if not better at these heights?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

All 3 of my .500" triplexes are 11 blade reels, and the quality of cut is fantastic.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I am using an 11 blade at 3/4" and up till this year was at 1" with no issues.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> All 3 of my .500" triplexes are 11 blade reels, and the quality of cut is fantastic.


That looks great!


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Jacob_S said:


> I am using an 11 blade at 3/4" and up till this year was at 1" with no issues.


I had a golf course superintendent tell me to be careful with it leaving wavy lines and missing blades here and there if over 1/2". He said with the blades being closer together it doesn't leave enough time for the grass to pop up from the roller and some get missed.

Obviously if you guys are using them and seeing these type of results that's very encouraging!


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I have that issue in one spot every now and then, but not so much that I consider it an issue. Also on the JD I have it has adjustable clip rate to help it not do this.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Jacob_S said:


> I have that issue in one spot every now and then, but not so much that I consider it an issue. Also on the JD I have it has adjustable clip rate to help it not do this.


Do you double mow when this occurs?

I wonder if the Toro's have adjustable clip rate as well?


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Currently mowing a little lower than 1/2" on my JD 180b 11 blade does ok however some spots you do have to double cut.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

MeanDean said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> > I have that issue in one spot every now and then, but not so much that I consider it an issue. Also on the JD I have it has adjustable clip rate to help it not do this.
> ...


No, it is an area not conducive to double mowing, I just live with it and move on.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

I use an 11 blade and cut at .7". It's not perfect, but it still looks great. I have some washboarding areas now and then, but minimal missed grass. The only time I've missed a noticeable amount of grass was a time or two that I got a day or two behind on cutting. Also the seed heads we have right now don't cut well, but that will resolve on its on soon.

All that being said, I do plan on switching to a 7 blade eventually. But not until this one wears down a good bit more. It's just what was on it when I bought it, and I don't want to spend the money to replace it... yet.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

My reel is an 11 blade but I have not been able to use it enough to truly know what it does or does not do. I will say the difference in cut from rotary to reel is really nice so I look forward to putting the reel back in use next month. Im still going to do research on an 8 blade reel for next year since I full intend to maintain my HOC above 1/2" (at least until I can get some serious leveling done).


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Brackin4au said:


> I use an 11 blade and cut at .7". It's not perfect, but it still looks great. I have some washboarding areas now and then, but minimal missed grass. The only time I've missed a noticeable amount of grass was a time or two that I got a day or two behind on cutting. Also the seed heads we have right now don't cut well, but that will resolve on its on soon.
> 
> All that being said, I do plan on switching to a 7 blade eventually. But not until this one wears down a good bit more. It's just what was on it when I bought it, and I don't want to spend the money to replace it... yet.


Do you have a photo of what the "washboarding" looks like?

I'm just weighing my options and trying to justify replacing my Tru Cut with a greens mower. It sounds like the TC may cut better than others at slightly higher heights being only a 7 blade.

I've learned how to adjust the reel to bedknife which was my biggest concern when I purchased it but now I can do it in about 20-30 minutes. Of course a greens mower is much easier to adjust which is an attractive quality.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

I have an 11 blade and am cutting at 5/8". Check out my lawn journal in my signature to see what it looks like.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I have a Flex 21 with an 11-blade reel and it's still better than a rotary cut. Once my reel is worn out I will buy an 8-blade one from R&R though.

IMO Connor Ward's comparison between his 11-blade GM1000 versus is 8-blade GM1600 shows the benefits of a proper setup. It's still miles better than a rotary, but you can tell there's a slight bit of "shagginess" on the GM1000 side, whereas the GM1600 side looks to be a bit smoother due to the HOC/FOC matching a bit more.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXb9EhY5DbE


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Using an 11 blade and getting the wavy lines.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

walk1355 said:


> I have an 11 blade and am cutting at 5/8". Check out my lawn journal in my signature to see what it looks like.


Nice lawn!


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

adgattoni said:


> I have a Flex 21 with an 11-blade reel and it's still better than a rotary cut. Once my reel is worn out I will buy an 8-blade one from R&R though.
> 
> IMO Connor Ward's comparison between his 11-blade GM1000 versus is 8-blade GM1600 shows the benefits of a proper setup. It's still miles better than a rotary, but you can tell there's a slight bit of "shagginess" on the GM1000 side, whereas the GM1600 side looks to be a bit smoother due to the HOC/FOC matching a bit more.


Great video and thanks for sharing.

It looks like the 8 blade makes a huge difference over the 11 but at $300-400 for the replacement reel it makes it hard to justify the replacement. I'm looking at used golf course mowers with decent hours on them for $3-500 and to think a reel replacement or even grass catcher alone can run you that much is crazy! I was blown away at how much the grass catchers are for these things lol


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

MeanDean said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Flex 21 with an 11-blade reel and it's still better than a rotary cut. Once my reel is worn out I will buy an 8-blade one from R&R though.
> ...


I have a flex 21 and R&R has 8-blade reels for $225 (before tax+shipping+fixin's), but perhaps the GM1000/1600 models are more expensive. Where I live the only place around that sharpens them charges $200 for a spin-only grind (i.e., no relief grind, can't backlap between sharpenings). At that price I can replace the reel every time it gets dull and I'd have a factory relief grind to use for backlapping. It might actually be cheaper for me to replace it than service it...


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

MeanDean said:


> Do you have a photo of what the "washboarding" looks like?
> 
> I'm just weighing my options and trying to justify replacing my Tru Cut with a greens mower. It sounds like the TC may cut better than others at slightly higher heights being only a 7 blade.
> 
> I've learned how to adjust the reel to bedknife which was my biggest concern when I purchased it but now I can do it in about 20-30 minutes. Of course a greens mower is much easier to adjust which is an attractive quality.


I do not have a picture specifically of the washboarding. Even if I did, I'm not sure it would be very noticeable in a picture... you can see my lawn in the journal in my signature as well. I've never used a trucut, but I can't imagine me liking it better than my greens mower... and yes, it takes me about 2-3 minutes to check/adjust reel to bedknife


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

I do, Here is a picture when I took my 14 blade up to 1/2 inch last year. if you zoom out, its easier to see.. What happens is the front has a tendency to bounce leaving a washboard or waves in the turf.


3.4 MB IMG_0684.JPG Check Error


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

I have an 11 blade Flex and cut at .25 with no issues. As long as you cut often you should be fine. It's when you let it get shaggy and try to cut a lot off with an 11 blade that you can get the waffling. My neighbor has the same mower I do and cuts at 5/8 (he has the high HOC kit). It looks fine unless he lets it get tall between cuttings.

In the Connor Ward video he's taking off almost an inch. In that case, yes a 7 blade would considerably outperform an 11. But if you're cutting off .25 or less you'll be fine. Mow often and use PGR!


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

reidgarner said:


> I have an 11 blade Flex and cut at .25 with no issues. As long as you cut often you should be fine. It's when you let it get shaggy and try to cut a lot off with an 11 blade that you can get the waffling. My neighbor has the same mower I do and cuts at 5/8 (he has the high HOC kit). It looks fine unless he lets it get tall between cuttings.
> 
> In the Connor Ward video he's taking off almost an inch. In that case, yes a 7 blade would considerably outperform an 11. But if you're cutting off .25 or less you'll be fine. Mow often and use PGR!


Connor did take it down quite a bit but he went over the same section 3 times with the 11 blade and it still looked hairy compared to the 8 blade.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

TheTurfTamer said:


> I do, Here is a picture when I took my 14 blade up to 1/2 inch last year. if you zoom out, its easier to see.. What happens is the front has a tendency to bounce leaving a washboard or waves in the turf.
> 
> 
> 3.4 MB IMG_0684.JPG Check Error


Yep... that's what mine does.. but only in certain spots, and only now and then. It doesn't always do it..


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Would you guys say a true greens mower requires a more level lawn than a Tru Cut or are they also very forgiving and compensate for uneven terrain all the same?

My front and side yard were leveled last year with 3 tons of sand and this year I did a little spot leveling in areas that settled and washed away. It's being cut currently at 5/8" but I know I can go to at least 1/2"without scalping.

My backyard has never seen sand. My rotary would scalp in some areas due to ruts in the yard at 2". With my Tru Cut and front roller I was immediately able to mow at 3/4" with no scalping whatsoever. I was blown away at the difference this mower made on its own.

With the Tru Cut it does hop a little if I go too fast in certain areas so I've learned to slow my pace. Would a greens mower have more issues with hopping than my current mower given the different setup of the machine?


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Greens mowers certainly do not need a perfectly level lawn, due to the rollers they are forgiving. They are heavy machines so hopping would be minimal, I've certainly not noticed much if any of that with mine. Also due to the weight and the roller drive, they can act somewhat as a lawn roller helping smooth out the lawn surface over time. When I made the switch from rotary to greens mower I noticed much of my lumps and bumps got flattened by the mower.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Jacob_S said:


> Greens mowers certainly do not need a perfectly level lawn, due to the rollers they are forgiving. They are heavy machines so hopping would be minimal, I've certainly not noticed much if any of that with mine. Also due to the weight and the roller drive, they can act somewhat as a lawn roller helping smooth out the lawn surface over time. When I made the switch from rotary to greens mower I noticed much of my lumps and bumps got flattened by the mower.


+1 same here. I've never leveled my lawn (plan to just haven't yet) and I have no issues. I also had some ruts, and it does get a little bouncy on the front end in some spots, but like @Jacob_S mentioned, the greens mower rear drum and weight have smoothed those ruts out some..


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Brackin4au said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> > Greens mowers certainly do not need a perfectly level lawn, due to the rollers they are forgiving. They are heavy machines so hopping would be minimal, I've certainly not noticed much if any of that with mine. Also due to the weight and the roller drive, they can act somewhat as a lawn roller helping smooth out the lawn surface over time. When I made the switch from rotary to greens mower I noticed much of my lumps and bumps got flattened by the mower.
> ...


To help this I have on occasion after rain, when soil is wet but not sloppy, will just fire up my mower, not engage the reel and run it around the yard to roll smooth.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

That's awesome. An excellent mower and lawn leveler all in one!

Hopefully I'll find a great deal on a greens mower soon. I'm looking daily on various sites and apps. I even have a local golf course I've been in touch with that have a few on hand but didn't know about the pricing so I'm waiting on a call back.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Jacob_S said:


> Brackin4au said:
> 
> 
> > Jacob_S said:
> ...


I have some the same thing haha


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Late to the party. But I have a 10 blade and it cuts great under 1 inch. Above that and it's janky. The 6 blade does much better over an inch.


----------



## JLAD (Jul 6, 2019)

11 blade reel for years typically around .625. I have a few stragglers here and there but that's more of Celebration's growth habits than the number of blades in my opinion.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

My reel is an 11 blade and cuts fine at 3/4" and below. I want to switch to an 8 blade but not until I do some leveling first...


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

ctrav said:


> My reel is an 11 blade and cuts fine at 3/4" and below. I want to switch to an 8 blade but not until I do some leveling first...


I'm noticing the 11 blade doesn't cut seed heads as clean as my 7 blade Tru Cut at the same height and within 2 days of mowing I have seed heads everywhere. They aren't slowing down.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm at 0.65-0.75" on my 11-blade JD. It works pretty well, but getting some marcelling along the dense part of my hell-strip, which is the only spot that I have that happen.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Brackin4au said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> > Brackin4au said:
> ...


Genius!!! I'm going to start doing this! I've thought about rolling it around without the reel engaged just to reinforce my weak stripes but have always decided I might as well cut even if I'm not taking much off.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

MeanDean said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > My reel is an 11 blade and cuts fine at 3/4" and below. I want to switch to an 8 blade but not until I do some leveling first...
> ...


Are you using a PGR? My seed heads started to overcome me again, but slowed down again when I upped my PGR to 0.30 from 0.25oz/M.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

717driver said:


> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> > ctrav said:
> ...


No PGR for me...maybe next year.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

717driver said:


> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> > ctrav said:
> ...


No sir. My neighbor uses it and it discolored his yard which has lasted for quite sometime. From my understanding this is common but I personally don't like the look.

However, if it would control these seed heads I might be sold.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

MeanDean said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> > MeanDean said:
> ...


That's odd, I haven't experienced that with T-Nex, especially if it applying at the low dosage. There are plenty of PGR wizards on here that can better chime in, but I have experienced zero ill-effects from the T-Nex this year. It's kept me right at my targeted HOC with my Tif419 and suppressed the seed heads even with mowing once every 6-7 days. If I mowed more frequently 3/4 days instead, I would have had no seed heads all season so far.

Worth a shot. I'd see what your neighbor is doing with his that is causing discoloration... applying too heavily or without the right sprayer setup?


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

717driver said:


> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> > 717driver said:
> ...


What's your sprayer setup like?


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

@MeanDean, Chapin 24V Backpack Sprayer with a TeeJet XR11004 nozzle on it. It dropped right into the wand that came with the Chapin.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

717driver said:


> @MeanDean, Chapin 24V Backpack Sprayer with a TeeJet XR11004 nozzle on it. It dropped right into the wand that came with the Chapin.


I wonder if there are any that are compatible with my Field King?


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

MeanDean said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> > MeanDean said:
> ...


I never have any ill-effects of discoloration when I apply PGR... one trick I think that helps is I apply 2oz/k of FEature 6-0-0 mixed into the tank with it. With that iron bump, the yard is actually greener after applications..


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> Brackin4au said:
> 
> 
> > Jacob_S said:
> ...


Until this year, I had a manual reel mower and I would use my lawn roller in the mornings to push off the dew and reinforce my "stripes."


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Brackin4au said:


> I never have any ill-effects of discoloration when I apply PGR... one trick I think that helps is I apply 2oz/k of FEature 6-0-0 mixed into the tank with it. With that iron bump, the yard is actually greener after applications..


+++++++++

PGR + FEature is a magic potion. So long as you don't overdo it and/or your application is mostly even.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Hello old thread! I picked up a JD220E last fall with 11 blade. It's not cutting paper on either end when reel is adjusted to bedknife.. I'm hearing that some grinding is in order and that could run about $200. Would it be better to just go ahead and get a 7/8 blade at this point? I'll be cutting at about 5/8"-3/4" I'm guessing.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

adidasUNT8 said:


> Hello old thread! I picked up a JD220E last fall with 11 blade. It's not cutting paper on either end when reel is adjusted to bedknife.. I'm hearing that some grinding is in order and that could run about $200. Would it be better to just go ahead and get a 7/8 blade at this point? I'll be cutting at about 5/8"-3/4" I'm guessing.


I'd try backlapping before doing any type of grind. How much life is left on the reel?


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> adidasUNT8 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello old thread! I picked up a JD220E last fall with 11 blade. It's not cutting paper on either end when reel is adjusted to bedknife.. I'm hearing that some grinding is in order and that could run about $200. Would it be better to just go ahead and get a 7/8 blade at this point? I'll be cutting at about 5/8"-3/4" I'm guessing.
> ...


Hey RedTwin! I tried backlapping and then I backed off and tightened the lead side to where it contacted and then the other side to where it touches. Backlapped again. not cutting paper. When I tighter to where there is more resistance, it will cut paper on one side, but I know this is not good for the reel/bedknife. Probably not the best pics...


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It's hard to tell for sure from the photos but it looks like there is still some life left on the reel. You may want to try backlapping for longer or perhaps getting a relief grind done. Do you have a contact at any of the local golf courses?


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

haven't tried reaching out to a golf course. I reached out to a john deere servicing place locally, but I haven't heard back yet. How long should I backlap for? I did it for about 7 minutes the last time.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I only do mine for about 5 minutes but the maintenance guy at the local golf course sets it up and walks away. I'd say he runs it a good 20 minutes coming back occasionally to squirt some water or add more compound. If it's your first time, I'd run it for a while. Once you get it honed, you can do shorter sessions.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> I only do mine for about 5 minutes but the maintenance guy at the local golf course sets it up and walks away. I'd say he runs it a good 20 minutes coming back occasionally to squirt some water or add more compound. If it's your first time, I'd run it for a while. Once you get it honed, you can do shorter sessions.


Thanks for the info. I'll run it for 20+ minutes today and report back.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> I only do mine for about 5 minutes but the maintenance guy at the local golf course sets it up and walks away. I'd say he runs it a good 20 minutes coming back occasionally to squirt some water or add more compound. If it's your first time, I'd run it for a while. Once you get it honed, you can do shorter sessions.


I am very happy to report back to say that it's cutting paper much better now  There is one other concern I have with it, is the drive lever. It's not staying down/engaged. I have to hold it in place. The belt looks a little worn, and i'll probably replace that, but not sure how to keep that lever engaged. I tried altering the adjustment of the cable, but it didn't seem to do much of anything.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

adidasUNT8 said:


> I am very happy to report back to say that it's cutting paper much better now  There is one other concern I have with it, is the drive lever. It's not staying down/engaged. I have to hold it in place. The belt looks a little worn, and i'll probably replace that, but not sure how to keep that lever engaged. I tried altering the adjustment of the cable, but it didn't seem to do much of anything.


Pull out the bail stud/spindle and clean and regrease. Mine was doing this, was just gummed up from 10 years of old dirty grease. Also, my bail stud and bar are bent badly, replacement parts on order but it at least it works now.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

clbphllps said:


> adidasUNT8 said:
> 
> 
> > I am very happy to report back to say that it's cutting paper much better now  There is one other concern I have with it, is the drive lever. It's not staying down/engaged. I have to hold it in place. The belt looks a little worn, and i'll probably replace that, but not sure how to keep that lever engaged. I tried altering the adjustment of the cable, but it didn't seem to do much of anything.
> ...


Awesome! Thank you for this info!


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

I just put an 8 blade in this winter, the price was right as the dealer wanted almsot as much to grind the 11 blade as i paid for the 8 blade JD reel

hindsight i should have scalped with the 11 blade first as the 8 blade is going to take a beating on its first mission


----------

